

Austin is the number one market for startups - joshuaellinger
http://www.siliconhillsnews.com/2013/07/16/austin-is-the-number-one-market-for-startups/

======
joshuaellinger
posted without endorsement (from Austin).

Austin has a lot of great stuff going for it but we are not, and will never
be, San Francisco.

PG -- you should come visit us at the Capital Factory someday. You know,
because it's not like you are busy or anything.

